# Best Vermont Resort?



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I live in Boston and managed to get 3 days off during the week, so I want to head up to Vermont for some snowboarding. What are some good places to hit up for a couple of days. I plan on staying there so I can get more snowboarding in. I'm still new so I'm not going down any black runs, but I could manage to get down a blue. I'm also going with my girlfriend that's still in the begginers stage, so begginer friendly would be nice too. Any help is appreciated.

Thanks,
Angel


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

*Okemo*

On my opinion the best resort in Vt is Jay peak without a question, but I don't think is for you. It tends to be on the intermediate to expert level, and I don't think it justifies the drive from Boston just for the greens and blues, the resorts good part are the glades and some blacks. A good choice for you is Okemo, they claim to have the best snow in the US east coast. Their terrain is pretty calm lots of green and mild blues, perfect for both of you to have a great time in good snow conditions (weather permitting). 

If you want to drive a little more go to Sugar bush, great intermediate terrain and they get much more snow than Okemo, although conditions may vary a little more than Okemo. The thing about Okemo is their state of the art snow making system and are professionals at grooming, and ice is not to likely to be found, well in comparison with other places in east. 

Have fun and be safe.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Stratton... Cant beat walking distance to the lift's, the village and you can find nice deals.Also beginer freindly the blue runs are not steep at all.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

I also love Jay Peak. Its my favorite place bar-non of any resort so far, but like Simply^Ride, I don't think it is a good place to go for the greens and blues. Especially considering it is generally windy and cold in comparison to the other options (I have not been during spring conditions). Read - not the most favorable conditions for a great experience as a beginner going slow and falling alot. 

I've heard good things for beginner to intermediate riding at Okemo. I also went to Mt. Snow as a beginner and enjoyed myself. Killington has alot of options as well and a good amount of things to do when you get off the slopes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

Jay is definitely the best one in VT in my opinion, but I agree that it's not worth the drive and the $$ if you aren't experienced enough for the tougher terrain. I went there my second season boarding and I was disappointed that I only had a few trails to ride that weren't glades or blacks. Then we went back this year, and wow...glades galore! Get a bit more seasoned and make a trip to Jay.

I would recommend Stratton, I think. They have a lot of terrain, beginner and intermediate. They have a bunch of lifts, and it's one of the only mountains in VT right now that didn't get too ruined with the rain yesterday. Sugarbush is cool, but it's pretty far and the horizontal lift that brings you from peak to peak doesn't even run midweek. I was at Stratton this past Sunday, and it's excellent. Midweek lift ticket prices aren't terrible, either. 

If you are looking to go budget...you can go somewhere like Bromley or Magic. Not sure how their conditions are after all the rain yesterday, but you can get 2 for 1 passes at Mobil with 3 fillups and save a boatload of money. Good luck...hope you get some good riding in before spring sneaks up...


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

hi this is my first post and this site has alot of good info. i ride a ride prophet 159 with drake f60(soon to come) and burton ruler boots. im a little worse than an average intermediate rider. 

my question is i plan going out to anywhere in vt or close state from north new jersey. Im not sure if i could handle jays peak because i never rode in woods or powder but im willing to give it a shot but if not any other recomondations judging recent condtions? im trying to ride anywhere from the 26-28. thank you


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

rideprophet159 said:


> hi this is my first post and this site has alot of good info. i ride a ride prophet 159 with drake f60(soon to come) and burton ruler boots. im a little worse than an average intermediate rider.
> 
> my question is i plan going out to anywhere in vt or close state from north new jersey. Im not sure if i could handle jays peak because i never rode in woods or powder but im willing to give it a shot but if not any other recomondations judging recent condtions? im trying to ride anywhere from the 26-28. thank you


I was at Bromley yesterday and it was groomed powder. It was frozen granular and super fast...which I thought was wicked fun. Right near there is Stratton Mt, which I have heard has pretty good snow left.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Word. More Boston heads on here. Where in the city you from? 

Everyone who has been to jay's Peak says it is unreal. I have not been so I can't comment. That said, Stratton is pretty unreal. Ever goto Wawa?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

sedition said:


> Everyone who has been to jay's Peak says it is unreal. I have not been so I can't comment. That said, Stratton is pretty unreal. Ever goto Wawa?


Yes Jay can be unreal but only under good weather and conditions. If there is no snow, Jay is simply Ice, wind and freezing cold. 

The good thing is that every time I have visited the resort I have been lucky enough to get great conditions. I also believe if the glades are not open the resort is simply not worth it.

P.S. Don't forget to show student ID to get in for $45 instead of $60.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

going to okemo friday.. had fun past 2 times there.. lots of humps and stuff..


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

I have been snowboarding four times in my life, I was new this past winter. I learned on Burke Mountain in northern VT, and they are the self-proclaimed best kept secret in VT. They have great runs from the summit and also great mid mountain runs for beginners. There is one run from the summit that just winds down the whole mountain and that was perfect for me to learn on. It is a drive, its only 20 miles south of Canada, but the mountain is kick ass with two lifts to get to the top.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Burke is pretty nice for a beginner. They also have a nice high speed servicing the beginer areas. They also usualy have some nice ticket deals like the $12 sunday afternoon that they did all last year. Its not that big though and I have kinda gotten sick of it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

My favorite VT mountains are Stowe and Jay. The 6 - 7hr drive from NYC is well worth it if you like challenging terrain. I usually lean more towards Stowe because you can get cheap lodging in Burlington then make the short drive to the mountain. I've been to Jay a bunch of times and love it. If your plan is to stay on the mountain you better bring your wallet. That place is not cheap.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

I had a season pass to Killington last year and this year a season pass to Okemo. I went to school outside of Rutland (Rutvegas!). Whoever said Killington is more of a skier's mountain must not have been there in a while. I personally think Killington is overcrowded and over-hyped. On the plus side it does have an entire peak dedicated to park riding - "bear mountain" which is pretty sick. Killington seems to be marketed towards the younger crowd. The night life along the Killington axis road has some fun spots, The Outback, The Wobbley, Jax, always live music and good times. 

Okemo is more of a laid back resort marketed towards families. I think it's freeriding trails are much better than killington's. It never seems to be crowded. They've got a really decent park, and an amazing superpipe (though i'm not a big pipe rider). There's not a whole lot to do in Ludlow after hours tho - being a more low key town. 

Just my input on 2 mountains i'm really familiar with.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

okemo extended there season another week.. leaving now to partay tonight and ride tomorrow. if anyones gonna be around the area,i'll be at timberinn


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

With all the snow most ski resorts got, I would not be surprised if most resorts extend their season. If I am correct camel back always closes around mid march and they almost fully operational at this time.


----------

